
Blockchain for the masses: A peek into the not-so-distant, decentralized future - gautamdhameja
https://gautamdhameja.com/blockchain-for-the-masses-a-peek-into-the-not-so-distant-decentralized-future-d1861e839053
======
prolikewhoa
Nobody has even figured out how to get cryptocurrency into the hands of the
masses and make it easily obtainable. If I want to buy cryptocurrency, I have
to use Coinbase and pay enormous fees, waiting 7 days to even get it, probably
losing money in the end. There are no Bitcoin ATM's around me, what's my other
option?

Also not to mention something like 85%+ of cryptocurrency is in exchanges, so
"decentralization" is just a marketing word for cryptocurrency.

